# New Member of the Family, Red Iguana



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Meet Breitling:










He is a young Red Iguana, probably about 20" in total length. He is very sweet natured and will be housed for life separately from my 10-year old female Green, Spaz.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

he's f*cking awesome  i love the color


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I will take some better pics of him after he settles in...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

he looks great, looking forward to some more pictures.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

What did ya use for lighting Draco?

Beautiful specimen...How about some pics of the green as well..


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice pick-up he looks great


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats an amazing iguana.

never knew you could get them in red.

he looks amazing. nice buy

i like the name you have given him lol


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> What did ya use for lighting Draco?


The pics were taken while he was in his cage...so that would be halogen heat, full-spectrum fluorescent and on-camera flash w/ Auto White Balance. I didn't bother putting the hot-shoe flash on the camera. The coloration is acurate though.

Once he settles in more I will do some studio-type shots of him.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dracofish said:


> What did ya use for lighting Draco?


The pics were taken while he was in his cage...so that would be halogen heat, full-spectrum fluorescent and on-camera flash w/ Auto White Balance. I didn't bother putting the hot-shoe flash on the camera. The coloration is acurate though.

Once he settles in more I will do some studio-type shots of him.
[/quote]

Turned out well for the setup......Your damn good Gal....
Can't wait to see some more Imressive shots of this beast....


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

very nice looking iggy you have there. Already tame is a huge plus as well. If I get an iguana again, I'll surely be going with a red one, the little extra cost is well worth it.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

looks great! nice pickup!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That is sweet!

I've had several greens, and one that was blue, but I've never seen one like that.

More pics Please!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Simply fantastic... I am gaining a real soft spot for some of the larger lizards out there. And a red iguana is pretty interesting. I have to confess that I've never seen one before.









I know someone with a rescued green iguana. Even after years of rehabilitation she still bares the scars of her neglect and mistreatment. But she's a sweet heart. Having a well-behaved iggy is like a godsend! Another friend of mine had adopted a randy female through one of the many adoption programs out there but she was FIERCE and tail whipped his younger siblings so bad one day that his mother freaked and demanded the animal out of the house.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Simply fantastic... I am gaining a real soft spot for some of the larger lizards out there. And a red iguana is pretty interesting. I have to confess that I've never seen one before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually captured one in my neighborhood when I was 20. I am guessing it had escaped someones house recently because I live in Arkansas not Florida. It was around 10" in body length, maybe 25" or more with the tail. She was great for me, but I don't mind animals being natural. She was probably mistreated because at that size for being domestic she shouldn't have been tail whipping and such but definitely did. I just wore gloves to handle her and did so often. At the time I got her I went a bought small one as well since I was building a cage figured I may as well get another. The difference in them was amazing because of up keep. The new one would sit on my shoulder or arm for long periods just napping and enjoying itself all around while the larger had to stay cooped in the cage because the only way to handle it was with gloves and keeping on hand circling the tail at all times so it couldn't hurt anyone...

Back on topic, I love the color on your red. How much was he?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

He was $75 at a local store that has really nice fish, reptiles, birds, and small animals.

After doing some research, I've noticed that most of the ones I see pics of online have green tummies. Breitling has no green on him whatsoever. His tummy is solid red with a couple white splashes.


----------

